# Her first Halloween; pass the peanuts!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our granddaughter Aria in her first Halloween costume



















The ears were not her favorite part!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cute is she!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwwwww! She puts the "A" in adorable!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yaay new haunter. And already walking for her first Halloween.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh! She's so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's adorable and I love her name - so musical!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That's such a lovely picture - I had to come back and have another look!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! My son and DIL both love Halloween so she'll be raised "properly"!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohhhh, I just want to eat her up. Is this the little that's coming to stay with you soon?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Ohhhh, I just want to eat her up. Is this the little that's coming to stay with you soon?


Yup! They'll be spending Christmas with us! Can't wait to have a little one in the house again on Christmas morning!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Your granddaughter is sooo adorable. I love the costume!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Death's Door said:


> Your granddaughter is sooo adorable. I love the costume!


Thanks DD. It took her awhile to get used to the head piece but she left it alone for the most part.


----------



## akalerb (Sep 8, 2010)

Too stinking cute!


----------

